# Show Us Your Pro Trek PRW-3000/3100 or PRG-300



## Fullers1845

After several years admiring the PRW-3000, I finally received a PRW-3100Y-1DR as a gift this year. I have been wearing it nearly 24/7 for the past 10 days.










A couple observations:

Pros: 
1. The STN negative display is *awesome*. Way better than previous Casio negative displays (Haven't tried the neg GD-350 yet.)
2. The size is brilliant. A reasonably sized watch for an "average" wrist, but very readable and easy button operation.
3. The 3444 Module is fairly self-explanatory, and the manual is easy to follow.

(Previous owner pic.)








Cons:
1. The strap wings pull my wrist hairs! I had hoped that the snugness to the case back would prevent this, but it doesn't. Darn. This alone may prevent me from keeping it long term.

(Previous owner pic.)









2. Having the Auto Light on 3 sec seems to drain the battery quickly. I suppose this is to be expected. So, I changed the light to 1 sec and turned off the auto feature.

So, kick off 2018 by showing us *your* PRW-3000/3100 or PRG-300 ProTrek and share your own Pros/Cons with these svelt ABC offerings from Casio.

Happy New Year!


----------



## GaryK30

Fullers1845 said:


> Cons:
> 1. The strap wings pull my wrist hairs! I had hoped that the snugness to the case back would prevent this, but it doesn't. Darn. This alone may prevent me from keeping it long term.


You can get adapters and put it on a Zulu strap. I think they are the same design as the adapters for the PRW-6000/6100.

This video shows how to do it.


----------



## Eric.S

I owned the exact same one with blue accent for over a year and it is by far THE best ABC watch I've ever had, better than Rangeman IMO due to its slim size and not so industrial appearance, and of coz much larger digits. And it's tough enough for my daily use. Regrettably enough I sold it on eBay to fund another watch and now it's sitting in my Amazon wish list waiting for price to drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've owned many Protreks. IMO the 3100 series is probably the best of the bunch. Great module, and relatively compact size. HUGE digits, very easy to read, and the STN displays are really good.

I recently picked up this PRW-3100Y-3 from Amazon for a crazy price - $127. It is the same watch as the much more expensive PRW-3100G, minus the two straps and strap adaptors. I'm still contemplating buying those separately.



I also have this titanium version that I like a lot. Obviously very easy to read, and very nice looking. Plus I like the titanium bracelet.



And oh, btw, for whatever reason, the 3100s are among the most reliable watches for syncing that I own.


----------



## Eric.S

with STN display on 3100, i'd go negative display any day of the week...


Time4Playnow said:


> I've owned many Protreks. IMO the 3100 series is probably the best of the bunch. Great module, and relatively compact size. HUGE digits, very easy to read, and the STN displays are really good.
> 
> I recently picked up this PRW-3100Y-3 from Amazon for a crazy price - $127. It is the same watch as the much more expensive PRW-3100G, minus the two straps and strap adaptors. I'm still contemplating buying those separately.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this titanium version that I like a lot. Obviously very easy to read, and very nice looking. Plus I like the titanium bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, btw, for whatever reason, the 3100s are among the most reliable watches for syncing that I own.


----------



## samael_6978

I'm a huge fan of 3000/3100 series. The one in OP is the one I'm contemplating next, unless Casio comes out with some other great color option.

For now I own purple and black versions. I don't have black version picture on my phone. We'll add it later on...









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

I am researching the 3100 as a potential first ABC watch. I regularly see the green listed $40-50 less than the black. Is it only a color difference? What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## samael_6978

Roy Hobbs said:


> I am researching the 3100 as a potential first ABC watch. I regularly see the green listed $40-50 less than the black. Is it only a color difference? What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks.


When they came out they were at the same price point. Supply and demand set the prices. I bought black one for $190 without any special discounts. Now they are about $230 and are getting harder to find.

To answer your question: the color is the only difference.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Here is my black one on aftermarket strap.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Love my 3000 - 2 pro trek. OP, this is a genuine P/T woven strap, super comfortable, you'll love the fit.


----------



## Fullers1845

Looking great, folks. I especially appreciate the thoughts and strap ideas posted so far. My problem with the OEM rubber is not the strap itself, but the plastic wrist-hair-pulling inserts that sit next to the case.

Is there a black ProTrek combi bracelet that goes with one of the 3100 models? Where might one order genuine Casio replacement straps/bracelets?

Thanks, all for posting. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Fullers1845

The previous owner (my WIS buddy Foxglove) took some really excellent shots of this watch.


----------



## fastfras

Purchased the woven strap for my 3000 in Australia and cannot seem to find the address, sorry dude, my apologies. Also did a google search and came up empty handed. I'll forward any info if i find the address. Good luck in the search mi amigo.


----------



## Fullers1845

I think this is the bracelet I'm looking for:










(Pic borrowed from Epal2Apol's thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-first-pro-trek-prw-3100fc-4339778.html)


----------



## GaryK30

Fullers1845 said:


> I think this is the bracelet I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic borrowed from Epal2Apol's thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-first-pro-trek-prw-3100fc-4339778.html)


PacParts sells the bracelet, but it's $202.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Yikes! I love the OEM Combi bracelet on my GW-5000, but $202 is too expensive a fix.

Just ordered one of these off Amazon with PVD clasp for $30. Will try and dremel down the end links to fit the PRW-3100.


----------



## keithy

My Orange Prg300 on a cheap nylon strap on a 270km hiking trip in New Zealand


----------



## Fullers1845

The $30 Polyurethane bracelet arrived from Amazon, and I'm impressed. For others interested in trying it, don't use a Dremel. It is soft enough to cut with a razor blade or exacto knife. Some pics on the PRW-3100. The screw bar pipes don't fit in the spring bar holes, but the screws themselves do.



















Glad they are available with PVD buckles now.










Look how nicely the screws match the ProTrek lug screws.










And best of all? No hair-pulling strap wings.










This watch may not be grail-worthy, but it is definitely worth celebrating. Cheers!


----------



## Rocat

Fullers,

Do you mind providing the Amazon listing? I tried searching for this bracelet but was unsuccessful in finding it on Amazon. 
Thanks.



Fullers1845 said:


> The $30 Polyurethane bracelet arrived from Amazon, and I'm impressed. For others interested in trying it, don't use a Dremel. It is soft enough to cut with a razor blade or exacto knife. Some pics on the PRW-3100. The screw bar pipes don't fit in the spring bar holes, but the screws themselves do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they are available with PVD buckles now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how nicely the screws match the ProTrek lug screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And best of all? No hair-pulling strap wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch may not be grail-worthy, but it is definitely worth celebrating. Cheers!


----------



## Rocat

Never mind. I just found it.


----------



## mugwump867

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Yikes! I love the OEM Combi bracelet on my GW-5000, but $202 is too expensive a fix.
> 
> Just ordered one of these off Amazon with PVD clasp for $30. Will try and dremel down the end links to fit the PRW-3100.


Is the width of this strap 20 or 22mm? I'm regretting selling off my PRW-3100 and contemplating a new one with this strap mod. Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845

^The Polyurethane bracelet is 22mm. For others who may be looking Amazon lists it as a Luminox replacement band.


----------



## GaryK30

Fullers1845 said:


> ^The Polyurethane bracelet is 22mm. For others who may be looking Amazon lists it as a Luminox replacement band.


So this should fit directly on some other Pro Treks like the PRW-3500/3510. Pretty good deal.


----------



## cgans

Size comparison, PRG 510 and PRW 3100


----------



## Fullers1845

This bracelet has honestly made all the difference for me. The 3100 is so comfortable now.

Keep those pics coming, Folks!


----------



## Fullers1845

Double post.


----------



## Fullers1845

For those considering the Polyurethane Bracelet pictured above ^, be aware that the link screws may tend to back out with daily wear. I noticed a couple doing that yesterday. I'm thinking some Locktite may be in order. Now to find another set of hands to help me hold the watch and all the screwdrivers for that job... b-)


----------



## Eric.S

Mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

It's a nice bracelet for the money. Now I have one Protrek on the bracelet, and the other one on velcro strap.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Still loving this combo.










A good angle.


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

good photos 
but is there any difference between
3000/3100/3500/3510 ?
OR JUST THE FORMAT AND DESIGN


----------



## Fullers1845

I picked up a GD-350-1b to compare the negative display to the STN display of the PRW-3100, and I'm really impressed. The GD-350-1b is the best negative display I have experienced to date on a Casio, and one of the most readable I've ever handled.

Next to a window.










In natural room light.










The GD-350-1b remains quite readable at steep angles too. It may be hard to tell much difference in the pics, above, but the GD-350-1b has a clearer and more readable negative display, despite the larger numerals on the PRW-3100. It may have something to do with the gold-tone numerals of the GD-350-1b vs. the greenish numerals of the PRW-3100.


----------



## Fullers1845

sky_sun said:


> good photos
> but is there any difference between
> 3000/3100/3500/3510 ?
> OR JUST THE FORMAT AND DESIGN


The modules are different between the 3000/3100 and the 3500/3510. Also the size and shape of the case are different. If I understand correctly, the 3100 and 3510 are updated versions of the 3000 and 3500. Learn more at Choose your country or region - PRO TREK - CASIO.


----------



## GaryK30

Fullers1845 said:


> The modules are different between the 3000/3100 and the 3500/3510.


The modules are different between the 3000/3500 and the 3100/3510. The 3000/3500 use module 3414. The 3100/3510 use module 3444.


----------



## avinashvarma94

Mine says Hi!


----------



## Iosono

I'm very interested for buying PRW-3100 watch and need one thing to know. Can someone tell me what is button material, metal or plastic?

Thanks


----------



## Fullers1845

Iosono said:


> I'm very interested for buying PRW-3100 watch and need one thing to know. Can someone tell me what is button material, metal or plastic?
> 
> Thanks


Unless I'm mistaken...

The buttons on the Left side are metal.










The buttons on the Right side (and the light button) are plastic.


----------



## Iosono

Thanks a lot for detailed answer...


----------



## sunny1710

hi, I have a PRG 300, and I also want to get one Polyurethane for it, would it also same size of 22m as PRW 3100? Thanks 



Fullers1845 said:


> ^The Polyurethane bracelet is 22mm. For others who may be looking Amazon lists it as a Luminox replacement band.


----------



## Fullers1845

The case and strap width of the 300 and 3100 are the same, so the 22mm bracelet should fit.


----------



## Bohera

Just want to correct Fullers1845.
All the buttons of prw-3100t are metal including the light button. I was only wondering what type of metal are the buttons. I also own this model and to me the adjust, mode and light buttons seems like steel but the ABC buttons have the darker tint of a oxidized titanium. 
I have made a simple test with the ABC buttons to test if they where metal. I used the textured sharp edges to try and scrach my fingernail and they did. I also had a prg-300-1a2er one year ago and it had plastic ABC buttons (the blue ones) that where not able to do that. 
I hope that this make any sence.


----------



## Fullers1845

^Good to know. 3100 has all metal buttons.


----------



## jlwalter

Quick question. I am trying to find a PRW-3100 the only one I can find in the US is the green on. I am finding several of the PRW-3100Y-1JF on eBay from Japan for around $300 but does anyone have suggestions on where else I may be able to find one?


----------



## Dbltap22

Bezel wear solved. Duracoat royal bronze


----------



## Eric.S

jlwalter said:


> Quick question. I am trying to find a PRW-3100 the only one I can find in the US is the green on. I am finding several of the PRW-3100Y-1JF on eBay from Japan for around $300 but does anyone have suggestions on where else I may be able to find one?


AFAIK the black grey combo is now only available on eBay.


----------



## Teemon

Hey everyone. Who can help me? A few days in a row my prg300 has shown short baro graphic. Is it normal? Or it’s a malfunction ?


----------



## GaryK30

Teemon said:


> Hey everyone. Who can help me? A few days in a row my prg300 has shown short baro graphic. Is it normal? Or it's a malfunction ?


Has the watch stayed at the same altitude for the whole day? Altitude changes of about 60 m or 200 feet can throw the graph off scale. The watch doesn't know if pressure changes are due to weather changes or due to altitude changes.


----------



## qazwsx9000

hello, 
I have a question about prw-3000 and prg-300. Are there more differences than the design and radio control? prg-300 is cheaper, does that mean lower quality? if i dont care about wave ceptor is there any argument to pay more for the prw-3000?


----------



## Fullers1845

I am not aware of any other difference between the 300 and the 3100 than: 1) Price, 2) Atomic sync, and 3) Colorways.

Casio is my favorite brand. I currently own 6 Casio watches.

But don't buy this watch (either the 300 or the 3100). Buy a Garmin Instinct. It is better in every way. (And has all the features of these Pro Treks + More + GPS.)

The non-solar Instinct (in photo) is currently available for under $200.

Good hunting!


----------



## Eric.S

Fullers1845 said:


> I am not aware of any other difference between the 300 and the 3100 than: 1) Price, 2) Atomic sync, and 3) Colorways.


I believe 3100 bezel is stainless steel while prg-300 might be aluminum or resin but not steel.


----------



## complexcarbs

PRW30


----------



## ithehappy

This is the condition of my PRW-3000. I have had this for 6.5 years but only wore it for like a year at most that too like 2-3 times a week and it never was misused, or had friction with other materials/ objects etc. which can cause that awful chipping all around the bezel. The PRG 60T which I had prior to this was in better shape after beating it daily for nearly 7 years! Is this like serviceable? Can I ask Casio to do that?










By the way, has there been any new watch released lately, in ABC category, which has better (as in more accurate or robust) sensor than the Ver.3 which is present on this model? I checked the newer PRG-650 and PRW-3500 but all seem to be carrying the same Ver.3 sensor, correct me if I am wrong. Just looking for a better watch, keeping in mind the ABC sensors mainly. Not really interested in them smartwatches unless they can do the job of a traditional watch properly first and foremost, then all the fancy features, most of which I don't care about at all. Please advise. It's a bit weird that the same Ver.3 triple sensor hasn't been updated in 7 years!


----------



## Fullers1845

^ Check out the Garmin Instinct. Timekeeping, chrono, CDT, + ABC, and GPS first and foremost. All of the fitness/smartwatch features can be turned completely off. It is the watch Casio should have made, and the one I ended up very happy with after several years of searching and trying many models from Casio and other brands (and starting threads like this!).


----------



## Rocket1991

ithehappy said:


> This is the condition of my PRW-3000. I have had this for 6.5 years but only wore it for like a year at most that too like 2-3 times a week and it never was misused, or had friction with other materials/ objects etc. which can cause that awful chipping all around the bezel. The PRG 60T which I had prior to this was in better shape after beating it daily for nearly 7 years! Is this like serviceable? Can I ask Casio to do that?
> 
> View attachment 15636801
> 
> 
> By the way, has there been any new watch released lately, in ABC category, which has better (as in more accurate or robust) sensor than the Ver.3 which is present on this model? I checked the newer PRG-650 and PRW-3500 but all seem to be carrying the same Ver.3 sensor, correct me if I am wrong. Just looking for a better watch, keeping in mind the ABC sensors mainly. Not really interested in them smartwatches unless they can do the job of a traditional watch properly first and foremost, then all the fancy features, most of which I don't care about at all. Please advise. It's a bit weird that the same Ver.3 triple sensor hasn't been updated in 7 years!


Bezel is glued so it should be serviceable. For 300$ MSRP Casio 3000 takes a lot of damage so plastic or steel are better options aka 330 or 3100 models. Good watch in general though.
Regarding your question is said price range of PRW3000 (3500 came around same time (year later i think) so it is technically same model as 3000 just in more bombastic case)...
You may choose Suunto, Garmin or Tissot t-touch used all of them have more adequate software part of the watch.
Tissot is bit light on data logging though.
Casio don't need to make sensor more accurate. 1m in elevation is more than sufficient.
Create one with altimeter/barometric pressure changes lock and provide more than 1min of compass use will be finally nice. All Casio Ver3 functionality been in Suunto as 1998. So yes progress is long overdue. like been said if you really want full ABC functionality get Garmin Instinct.
If you want just a nice watch with some get Casio. Functionally there is no progress apart from Bluetooth model and android based Casio smartwatch compared to one you have.


----------



## ithehappy

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Check out the Garmin Instinct. Timekeeping, chrono, CDT, + ABC, and GPS first and foremost. All of the fitness/smartwatch features can be turned completely off. It is the watch Casio should have made, and the one I ended up very happy with after several years of searching and trying many models from Casio and other brands (and starting threads like this!).


I checked out the Instinct on Garmin website and a few YouTube reviews, but I think in regard to thermometer it doesn't show decimal values, only whole. That's a big put off for me. The thermometer reading is the most important for me out of the ABC. Unless those reviewers didn't know if there was a way to enable decimal reading.

Otherwise, it's a very good watch it seems. Rugged built, lightweight, albeit a bit big for my tiny wrist and relatively smaller active display area compared to the PRW-3000.


----------



## Rocket1991

ithehappy said:


> I checked out the Instinct on Garmin website and a few YouTube reviews, but I think in regard to thermometer it doesn't show decimal values, only whole. That's a big put off for me. The thermometer reading is the most important for me out of the ABC. Unless those reviewers didn't know if there was a way to enable decimal reading.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a very good watch it seems. Rugged built, lightweight, albeit a bit big for my tiny wrist and relatively smaller active display area compared to the PRW-3000.


Garmin thinks of temperature function as non essential. Thus resolution of 1C. I think in the most parts they right. Sensor vise they should be same thermistor as Casio has.
Suunto thinks same. For most parts knowing it's +31 outside is as good as +31.2


----------



## ithehappy

Hmm understood. That's not really acceptable for me though, i guess I'll stick with the PT for the time being. Wish i could just install a steel bezel on this thing!


----------



## filthyj24

I bought a prw 3000 when they first came out and wore it for literally years. I made a post about touching up the bezel with an oil based sharpie that works well on metals. After awhile I switched to a prw 6000 and then a 6100. I spent a lot of time fretting over every little nick and scuff. Over time I've come to realize and accept a few things... These are nice watches, but they're not "nice" watches. We're not talking about scratching up a Rolex or Omega dress watch.

These are tool watches and meant to be used and abused. Just because they say Protrek instead of G-shock doesn't mean they're not as tough, the 6100 is literally a mudmaster without the resin/mud resistant buttons. Lastly, and this is a personal one; I've learned to stop worrying about the watch and just wear it. A beat up watch has a story. As long as the display is clear I don't mind a scratched up tool watch. Personally I've grown fond of the Boba Fett look.

As others have said, the prg model uses resin and the 3100 uses a steel bezel. I can personally confirm that the steel bezel is much tougher than the aluminum on the 3000, but it will eventually show wear. Here's a picture of my four year old 6100 after being worn pretty much 24/7 in a law enforcement career with a year of swat. The bezel is beat to hell and the strap shows wear but the sapphire crystal looks brand new and the watch is still 100% functional.


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Facelessman

PRW-3000 converted me into digital watches


----------



## Bear1845

Modded to positive display.


----------



## fjblair

I'm wearing the negative display version today, whatever it's called.


----------



## Dbltap22

Cerakote bronze bezel and buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Here's a picture of my 3100 that's for sale in the sales subforum.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbltap22

Contemplating selling mine. But it’s a great knock around watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

Wore mine today!


----------



## GrouchoM

Dbltap22 said:


> Contemplating selling mine. But it's a great knock around watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True but I've got too many (eyes) watches that fall into the knock around category.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbltap22

GrouchoM said:


> True but I've got too many (eyes) watches that fall into the knock around category.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I hear ya. Hard to decide at times.

Two months ago I picked up the garmin instinct solar for activities and exercise. Now the Casio gets no play time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rijal79

Hi and greetings from Malaysia. Here is my PRG-300-1A4DR, got it so cheap at MYR440 (USD106) back in 2018 so I don't mind wearing this pink Protrek, albeit have been wearing it lesser nowadays in rotation with my other G-Shock and vintage Casio watches


----------

